# SmackDown **SPOILERS** for 8/26/11



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Source: prowrestling dot net



> Brett Hart entered the ring as the guest general manager of Smackdown. He spoke about the live Smackdown next Tuesday and said it was his decision. Sure, it was. He said Mark Henry vs. Randy Orton will take place on that show. Out came Christian, who said it was not his fault for losing at SummerSlam. He blamed Edge and said he couldn't concentrate during the SS match. Christian wants his rematch Tuesday on live SD.
> 
> Bret told Christian to stop being a crybaby. He said he's an embarrassment to the WWE Universe and to Canada. Yikes! He said he has to work his way back up. Christian called Bret an embarrassment and said he's the only relevant Canadian. Christian presented a court order to Bret that says he gets his rematch before anyone else gets a title shot. Bret gave it to him for next Tuesday and added that it will be in a steel cage match.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Incoming tag match!


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Where are the marks complaining CC, ain't getting his Rematch?


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Truth and Miz to help Christian next week?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Christian's heel character gets depushed for the fourth time? And lawyers again? Where exactly is this going? Oh, and he has zero chance of winning a rematch. Pointless booking.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

CM12Punk said:


> Truth and Miz to help Christian next week?


CC is not winning.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Orton's obviously destroying Christian in the steel cage match.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

So Henry & Christian vs. Sheamus & Orton tonight I'm guessing?


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Christian's heel character gets depushed for the fourth time? And lawyers again? Where exactly is this going? Oh, and he has zero chance of winning a rematch. Pointless booking.


Complain about everything dont you? Be happy CC is gonna main event Super Smackdwon and Face Orton for the WHC.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Xile44 said:


> CC is not winning.


LET ME DREAM!


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

notorious_187 said:


> So Henry & Christian vs. Sheamus & Orton tonight I'm guessing?


I hope not, but it's just so obvious.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

notorious_187 said:


> So Henry & Christian vs. Sheamus & Orton tonight I'm guessing?


Has been the same four in these spots since the draft, so I wouldn't doubt it.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

> Out comes Sheamus, who tells a story about how his uncle castrated a black bull. He is gonna do the same.


:lmao I love Sheamus.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Y2Joe said:


> Orton's obviously destroying Christian in the steel cage match.


This. He'll fall from the top and that will be the end.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

So Henry vs Orton is not for NOC?


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Not even 2 full pages in and the ol' Captain is moaning.Shocker.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Xile44 said:


> Complain about everything dont you? Be happy CC is gonna main event Super Smackdwon and Face Orton for the WHC.


He did it what, five times now? It is pointless. Especially when the outcome is obvious. It's a comment, not a complaint.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> Not even 2 full pages in and the ol' Captain is moaning.Shocker.


fpalm That's really all that this comment justifies.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Xile44 said:


> CC is not winning.


Which is what I said. But wait, when you say it, it's not complaining. Double standard at it's finest.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

It's crazy how last year around this time Christian fans were begging the WWE to give him the belt, a year later he's a 2x world champion and yet they're still complaining.

Gotta love it.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Does Vince seriously hate Christian so much to continue bashing him down?!? :side:


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Which is what I said. But wait, when you say it, it's not complaining. Double standard at it's finest.


How in the blue hell, saying Cristian is not gonna win complaining?


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Spoilers have been updated.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Xile44 said:


> How in the blue hell, saying Cristian is not gonna win complaining?


Not sure. But that's what you charged me with.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Its jobberin tiiiiiiime!


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Cant wait for the Daniel Bryan vs Christian match.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Christian vs Daniel Bryan. The dream match everyone wanted to see.


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

Christian vs Daniel Bryan will definitely be a good match.

Glad Barrett brought up all the things he did last year. Maybe they'll push him...

Slater to job to Sin Cara.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

> 1. Christian defeated Daniel Bryan. Christian won with the Killswitch. An excellent match, just as you would expect from these two.
> 
> Wade Barrett came out for a match against a local wrestler. He said he is responsible for attacks on John Cena and others. He said he has shaken WWE to its very core (get it, Corre?). He says there is no way he will face this guy. He said it was an embarrassment and then left. That was the end of the segment. Seriously.
> 
> 2. Sin Cara vs. Heath Slater is in progress.


Awww man... I was actually hoping they'd keep Christian and Bryan apart until RTWM. Looking forward to the match though.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Not sure. But that's what you charged me with.


*Christian's heel character gets depushed for the fourth time? And lawyers again? Where exactly is this going? Oh, and he has zero chance of winning a rematch. Pointless booking.
*
Thats what you said, Basically saying CC is getting depushed, which is stupid.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Maybe Wade Barrett is sensing a conspiracy. :hmm:


----------



## christianFNcage (Jun 1, 2011)

notorious_187 said:


> It's crazy how last year around this time Christian fans were begging the WWE to give him the belt, a year later he's a 2x world champion and yet they're still complaining.
> 
> Gotta love it.


He had it twice for a grand total of a month...were pissed because although hes now a 2time champ but they were joke reigns. They never let him have a successful title defense. I find it funny that people think we shouldnt be pissed. He got hand fed to orton to increase his title reigns and get over the fact that smackdown is now ortons very own burial show......ITS BS. I dont want him to face orton next week. would of rathered him been kept off TV and come back as captain charisma in toronto next month.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

can't wait to see Christian vs Bryan... match should be great! 4th straight loss in a row for Mr. Danielson though... not that I'm keeping track.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

christianFNcage said:


> He had it twice for a grand total of a month...were pissed because although hes now a 2time champ but they were joke reigns. They never let him have a successful title defense. I find it funny that people think we shouldnt be pissed. He got hand fed to orton to increase his title reigns and get over the fact that smackdown is now ortons very own burial show......ITS BS. I dont want him to face orton next week. would of rathered him been kept off TV and come back as captain charisma in toronto next month.


It's BS, but still, nobody thought he'd ever get anything. I can't really complain because I'm just happy he won the damn thing in the first place.

Hopefully Christian vs Bryan is as long as ADR vs Bryan last week. It'll be nice to see what the 2 best workers in the company produce.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Xile44 said:


> *Christian's heel character gets depushed for the fourth time? And lawyers again? Where exactly is this going? Oh, and he has zero chance of winning a rematch. Pointless booking.
> *
> Thats what you said, Basically saying CC is getting depushed, which is stupid.


I said his "heel character was being depushed" Not Christian. And it is. Now four times he's been called an embarassment and inferior. Triple H, Edge, Orton, and now Bret Hart. There is no point. We got it the first time. Would anyone say it's being built? Or going anywhere new? That isn't a complaint. That is a comment on something that is redundant to the point that it's painfully obvious.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Updated.

Botch Cara strikes again!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Botch Cara!


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> It's BS, but still, *nobody thought he'd ever get anything*. I can't really complain because *I'm just happy he won the damn thing in the first place.*
> 
> Hopefully Christian vs Bryan is as long as ADR vs Bryan last week. It'll be nice to see what the 2 best workers in the company produce.


This. Plus nothing can take away the feeling of being their live to see Christian finally grab that belt and put his name in the proverbial record books.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

MajinTrunks said:


> can't wait to see Christian vs Bryan... match should be great! 4th straight loss in a row for Mr. Danielson though... not that I'm keeping track.




Not unless you count Superstars this week.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

If Sin Cara doesn't fuck up all of his moves in WWE 12, I will be thoroughly disappointed.


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

Y2Joe said:


> Updated.
> *
> Botch* Cara strikes again!


fpalm

This is played out now.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Bret as the guest GM?

Does that mean no Teddy tonight? Or...Aksana?

**GASP!**


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> Bret as the guest GM?
> 
> Does that mean no Teddy tonight? Or...Aksana?
> 
> **GASP!**


How will the show go on?!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

If Christian/Bryan is anything like the houseshow match I saw, it should be great!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> Bret as the guest GM?
> 
> Does that mean no Teddy tonight? Or...Aksana?
> 
> **GASP!**


Aksana's there. I saw a mention of her on twitter.


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

I really don't see the big deal with Sin Cara, I know he was a big draw in Mexico, but CONSTANT botching and a drug test failure? WWE seriously should just admit they swung and missed on this guy.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

ADR vs sin cara???

match of the year HERE WE GO!


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Amsterdam said:


> Bret as the guest GM?
> 
> Does that mean no Teddy tonight? Or...Aksana?
> 
> **GASP!**


Aksana should seduce Bret Hart.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Rezze said:


> How will the show go on?!


This is blasphemy. This is MADNESS!


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

Christian v Bryan

IWC just came.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Helghan_Rising said:


> I really don't see the big deal with Sin Cara, I know he was a big draw in Mexico, but CONSTANT botching and a drug test failure? WWE seriously should just admit they swung and missed on this guy.


He's Triple H's first acquisition. He'll get numerous chances.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

CaptainObvious said:


> He's Triple H's first acquisition. He'll get numerous chances.


Or at least someone that looks like him will.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Bret telling someone else that he is a crybaby

I loled


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> He's Triple H's first acquisition. He'll get numerous chances.


Yeah, between him and Kharma, Triple H really made some good moves there.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Not unless you count Superstars this week.


Ah didn't realize he was on Superstars this week.. its been so long since I had to worry about checking Superstars results that I didn't even think about it. Thanks


----------



## christianFNcage (Jun 1, 2011)

Alberto del Rio said:


> Christian v Bryan
> 
> IWC just came.


I find it funny people refer to IWC as a bad thing. If it means I like guys who can actually wrestle and perform in the ring then I guess im an IWC mark. better then liking guys who come out say what there name is tell us about their anger then have other guys take bumps and make him look good. christian and bryan make ortons wrestling ability look like Big V.


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

> Out comes Sheamus, who tells a story about how his uncle castrated a black bull. He is gonna do the same. He clears Henry from the ring.


Racism is alive and well apparently.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

christianFNcage said:


> I find it funny people refer to IWC as a bad thing. If it means I like guys who can actually wrestle and perform in the ring then I guess im an IWC mark. better then liking guys who come out say what there name is tell us about their anger then have other guys take bumps and make him look good. christian and bryan make ortons wrestling ability look like Big V.


Um I think he said that because the IWC marks for both people and wanted to see this for a while.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Update.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

So Ted is face now.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

CM12Punk said:


> So Ted is face now.


Ted was definitely on his face.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

*Reads Superstars Results*


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Poor Teddy. Hmm people saying Orton needs to be carried to put on a good match. Yet I hear he had a good one with Ted. Well cant judge till I see with my own eyes.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

TheSupremeForce said:


> Ted was definitely on his face.


:hmm:

(Y)


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

Rhodes vs DiBiase at NOC?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ted plz.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

People that say Orton needs to be carried to have a good match also believe in Santa Claus.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

TheSupremeForce said:


> Ted was definitely on his face.


With Orton ON TOP!

(cue the Ron Simmons walk-in here)


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

CM12Punk said:


> So Ted is face now.


I'm surprised it took this long. That was where the storyline was going. Now Zeke has to turn heel.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

It's not really Caras fault he botches, its just that he uses a different style. Not many FCW students know how to work the Mexican Lucha style. WWE should have made Cara go to FCW for a few months to get more comfortable with the American style of wrestling. Sin Cara can work with people who know his style which is why his match with Daniel Bryan and a few others have been better and no botches.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> People that say Orton needs to be carried to have a good match also believe in Santa Claus.


This. But somehow they will still find some excuse.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

CM12Punk said:


> So Ted is face now.


Who cares? haha. I'll just be glad to see it  To me it's just a symbol of which of the former Legacy members had the talent to get by. Orton kind of won by default because he was already a solidified main eventer but comparing Rhodes and Dibiase? One of them is Intercontinental Champion and the other has a paper bag on his head  To me, this is amusing because the latter was assumed as the major future star. I was one of the few who believed otherwise and while I've been proven right throughout the whole year, this kind of seals it for me. 

P.S. If Cody loses the title to Ted in a feud I will be majorly pissed hahaha. Especially after the promo he does about performing miracles and resurrecting the IC title's image. The way this played out though? I doubt that'll happen. Seems to me like they intend on pushing Rhodes and Rhodes alone.

Also, I apologize if I sound a bit bitter haha.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

MoneyStax said:


> Rhodes vs DiBiase at NOC?


Looks like it.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

MoneyStax said:


> Rhodes vs DiBiase at NOC?


Yup.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

CaptainObvious said:


> I'm surprised it took this long. That was where the storyline was going. Now Zeke has to turn heel.


Why would he turn heel?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

-


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> I'm surprised it took this long. *That was where the storyline was going*. Now Zeke has to turn heel.


Actually I think they may have ditched that storyline. The idea from what I heard was essentially the same to Miz and Riley. The way this played out tells me Ted may get a title match, but it's basically him getting phased out while WWE push Rhodes as Intercontinental Champion.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

CM12Punk said:


> Why would he turn heel?


Because he's going nowhere as a face.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

MoneyStax said:


> Rhodes vs DiBiase at NOC?


Most likely but predictions tell me Rhodes is winning this one decisively.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

> 4. Kelly Kelly beat Tamina. Kelly Kelly Kelly Kelly (oops, only twice) won with her new finisher.


Where's the part where Beth and Natalya stand at the top of the ramp looking at Kelly akwardly? 

Oh that's right, they already did it on Raw.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Khali vs Jackson?

Oh what a fantastic display of technical wrestling this will be


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> Where's the part where Beth and Natalya stand at the top of the ramp looking at Kelly akwardly?
> 
> Oh that's right, they already did it on Raw.


Don't think they did it this week so at least it isn't getting anymore stale


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Rezze said:


> Khali vs Jackson?
> 
> Oh what a fantastic display of technical wrestling this will be


Up there with Hart vs. Michaels in my book. (Y)


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

It might not be the end of Rhodes and DiBiase. Hitting the cross rhodes on DiBiase might just be one of those life lessons for DiBiase.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

CaptainObvious said:


> Because he's going nowhere as a face.


It would be worse if he turned heel. Most of the SD's roster is heel.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> Up there with Hart vs. Michaels in my book. (Y)


Obviously


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Tamina was on the show? Haven't seen her in about a month or so if I recall correctly.

Zeke vs. Great Khali? Not sure that's going to be something worth watching.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

> Wade Barrett came out for a match against a local wrestler. He said he is responsible for attacks on John Cena and others. He said he has shaken WWE to its very core (get it, Corre?).


*YES! YES! YES!
Barret epic push finally incoming?


And why does D-Bry keep getting jobbed? Come on..*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Please Khali, win this so I can fucking trade you for Sin Cara in the league...

... then again, with Sin Cara's impending match with Del Rio next week, it's a sure loss there.

Also, really looking forward to seeing that Barrett promo, sounds awesome.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dear Lord, Zeke vs Khali. I don't know if I should avoid this at all costs or watch it to try to get some sick enjoyment out of the sheer level of fail.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

I bet Mark Henry and Sheamus get involved in next week's cage match. Fatal 4way at NOC.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Dear Lord, Zeke vs Khali. I don't know if I should avoid this at all costs or watch it to try to get some sick enjoyment out of the sheer level of fail.


Come on, it's a sure-fire MOTY candidate hahaha


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Y2Joe said:


> Wade Barrett came out for a match against a local wrestler. He said he is responsible for attacks on John Cena and others. He said he has shaken WWE to its very core (get it, Corre?). He says there is no way he will face this guy. He said it was an embarrassment and then left. That was the end of the segment. Seriously.


Is this really a referance to the Corre? I bet they will forget about that angle by next week! LoL


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I love the idea of Christian vs Bryan and Khali vs Zeke being on the same card.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Come on, it's a sure-fire MOTY candidate hahaha


Well, you're not entirely wrong. It'll definately be a MOTY candidate for WrestleCrap.com.



> I love the idea of Christian vs Bryan and Khali vs Zeke being on the same card.


It reminds me of Royal Rumble 03 when Kurt Angle and Chris Benoit had the greatest match of all time while Steiner and Triple H had an absolute trainwreck. :lmao


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Updated.

LMAO. They had to redo the ENTIRE Sin Cara-Heath Slater match.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Update: Apparently they had Sin Cara and Heath Slater redo their match completely!! hahahaha. This is all sorts of epic  I've never really mentioned much on Sin Cara's botching but this is admittedly embarrassing for him and for Heath Slater too.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Zeke racked Khali. Man,thats impressive.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Y2Joe said:


> Updated.
> 
> LMAO. They had to redo the ENTIRE Sin Cara-Heath Slater match.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Y2Joe said:


> 4. Kelly Kelly beat Tamina. Kelly Kelly Kelly Kelly (oops, only twice) won with her new finisher.


So, what was the new finisher?


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Mister Hands said:


> I love the idea of Christian vs Bryan and Khali vs Zeke being on the same card.


Probably better that they get the two sucky wrestlers in a match together rather than spread them out. At least we know we'll get one superb match in Christian/Bryan.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Joseph29 said:


> So, what was the new finisher?


K4


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Joseph29 said:


> So, what was the new finisher?


The Leg Spread of DOOM.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

lol @ cara/slater redoing their match, must have been that bad.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Ouch, Cara/Slater redoing their match... I honestly can't believe it was THAT bad.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

EBboy™ said:


> Ouch, Cara/Slater redoing their match... I honestly can't believe it was THAT bad.


I can


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

I wonder if Sin Cara botches a lot more will anyone want to work with him?


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Re-doing the match?

Sin Cara sets the bar even lower.

Yeah it's not his fault he has been put in this position way too fuckin early... but god damn.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Orton v Ted and Christian v Bryan both said in other reports Ive read to both be super matches.Cant wait to see them.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

And people have the nerve to shit on Riley. Sin Cara is just sad.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Joseph29 said:


> I wonder if Sin Cara botches a lot more will anyone want to work with him?


It's possible. The minute he seriously injures someone, he's gone.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

nukeinyourhair said:


> Probably better that they get the two sucky wrestlers in a match together rather than spread them out. At least we know we'll get one superb match in Christian/Bryan.


Oh, absolutely, I'm just fascinated by the thought process behind it. Like, people have seen Christian vs Bryan, but man, just wait till they see ZEKE AND KHALI. It's a real reminder of the whole sideshow freak carnival aspect of the business. An ugly reminder, but still. (Not to mention that they've even got a Mexican acrobat, although you probably shouldn't let him near any trapeze apparatus without a safety net and at least a dozen paramedics.)


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

The way Cara botches and how soon nobody will want to work w/him, maybe we should call him Mr. Kennedy V2?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Sin Cara v. Heath Slater having a rematch because the first was that bad?!??!??? Impressive....when is the last time that happened. :side:


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

mst3rulz said:


> The way Cara botches and how soon nobody will want to work w/him, maybe we should call him Mr. Kennedy V2?


Randy Orton would have to hate his guts first.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> Orton v Ted and Christian v Bryan both said in other reports Ive read to both be super matches.Cant wait to see them.


Great matches but with the former I look more forward to Cody Rhodes taking the unintentional piss out of Dibiase's career by attacking him after his match with Orton. Legacy: 2 out of 3 have titles. The other has a paper bag on his head.

P.S. I think I may be going on too much about this haha.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Twitter is saying Sin Cara/Slater had 5 retakes do to botches. That sounds high, but if there is any truth to that, that's unheard of.


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

mst3rulz said:


> The way Cara botches and how soon nobody will want to work w/him, maybe we should call him Mr. Kennedy V2?


Lame


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm not surprised the second match was clean. If I was told I was going to get canned if the redo was that bad, I would make sure it was fucking spotless.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Great matches but with the former I look more forward to Cody Rhodes taking the unintentionally piss out of Dibiase's career by attacking him after his match with Orton. Legacy: 2 out of 3 have titles. The other has a paper bag on his head.
> 
> P.S. I think I may be going on too much about this haha.


The only problem is that the IC title and the paper bag are of equal value.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> And people have the nerve to shit on Riley. Sin Cara is just sad.


Well hold on a sec their, mon frere.

Cara _can_ work if it his style and what not, but he just can't work WWE style yet.

Alex Riley, on the other hand, is the Mongo McMicahel of this generation. Guy is absolute trash the second he puts down the mic and tries to work. Always said he would make on hell of a color commentator and I would bet the house he goes down that path before he goes down the main event push path.

Alex Riley is literally the greenest wrestler I have ever seen and makes Otunga look like Dan fucking Gable. I mean who the fuck attacks the wrong black guy, gets himself eliminated in the Rumble early by botching, and the litany of other thing this guys has fucked up over the last 12 months?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> And people have the nerve to shit on Riley. Sin Cara is just sad.


Sin Cara has a much higher degree of difficulty than Riley. Riley can't even execute basic maneuvers.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Mister Hands said:


> Oh, absolutely, I'm just fascinated by the thought process behind it. Like, people have seen Christian vs Bryan, but man, just wait till they see ZEKE AND KHALI. It's a real reminder of the whole sideshow freak carnival aspect of the business. An ugly reminder, but still. (Not to mention that they've even got a Mexican acrobat, although you probably shouldn't let him near any trapeze apparatus without a safety net and at least a dozen paramedics.)


Yeah, I think the only thought process behind it is for the young kids in the crowd who just see two huge guys in the ring. It would be like King Kong vs Godzilla to them.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Maybe Heath was too busy loooking at a security woman they had there to care about the match?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Sin Cara has a much higher degree of difficulty than Riley. Riley can't even execute basic maneuvers.


He can execute keeping a job, at least. Maybe he should coach Low Ki on that.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> The only problem is that the IC title and the paper bag are of equal value.


That's what I thought a couple of weeks ago haha. It's amazing how much difference actually mentioning that the title exists makes, at least in my opinion. Rhodes is doing a good job with that. Zeke never did that. Barrett never even got the chance to do it either unfortunately. WWE are going the right way about it atm. Doesn't hurt that Rhodes is being kept strong either.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> The only problem is that the IC title and the paper bag are of equal value.


Depends on who's holding the title.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Well thats what happen when FCW talent go up against world famous luchadors. Sin Cara needs people who are more familiar with his style to work with him. They should do fake Sin Cara vs Sin Cara or hire Averno.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> That's what I thought a couple of weeks ago haha. It's amazing how much difference actually mentioning that the title exists makes, at least in my opinion. Rhodes is doing a good job with that. Zeke never did that. Barrett never even got the chance to do it either unfortunately. WWE are going the right way about it atm. Doesn't hurt that Rhodes is being kept strong either.


I don't think it makes any difference, but then again, I never thought the title was worth anything even in the late 80's/early 90's. It's still a secondary title.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Cara has been known for botching but I'd bet Slater is partly the blame for this one. They wouldn't of shot the entire match over if it was just one bad spot.

I assume Cara/Slater will get a bunch of heat for this. Can anyone remember a time in which they completely reshot a match like this?


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Sounds like another awful show.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> Maybe Heath was too busy loooking at a security woman they had there to care about the match?


Repped :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm interested in Ted/Orton and Christian/Bryan. Other than that I dunno but it's not over yet, right?


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

TMPRKO said:


> Sounds like another awful show.


I blame the lack of Aksana. As far as I know, she isn't on this week. :hmm:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Brye said:


> I'm interested in Ted/Orton and Christian/Bryan. Other than that I dunno but it's not over yet, right?


It's not over until Orton breaks the announce table.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

ToddTheBod said:


> Cara has been known for botching but I'd bet Slater is partly the blame for this one. They wouldn't of shot the entire match over if it was just one bad spot.
> 
> I assume Cara/Slater will get a bunch of heat for this. Can anyone remember a time in which they completely reshot a match like this?


It really is worrying for both of them.

On the other hand, the kids who are pissing themselves for Cara probably just thought they wrestled a second match, so no harm no foul. Just more exposure for the mask. Worst case scenario, they put Hunico back under there.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

I wonder if CC vs Dragon was a long tv match (10+ minutes), anyone know?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

"_Cody said he performs miracles and is resurrecting the Intercontinental Title._"

I love the fact that the WWE is recognizing that they have treated the IC Title like shit. Hah.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> It's not over until Orton breaks the announce table.


That announcer table refuses to sell. Maybe Orton should find the Spanish one.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Final update complete.

All in all, a decent show.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> It really is worrying for both of them.
> 
> On the other hand, the kids who are pissing themselves for Cara probably just thought they wrestled a second match, so no harm no foul. Just more exposure for the mask. Worst case scenario, they put Hunico back under there.


I say find better opponents for Cara. Rumors are that WWE wants to hire more cruiserweights so they should hire Averno, Low Ki (Kaval) and a few others who can work Sin Cara style.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

> 6. Sin Cara defeated Heath Slater. They redid the match completely. No kidding. And, shockingly, it was way better the second time.


I think part of the problem with Sin Cara is that you have to get used to his style. You have to practice with him. 
You cant throw someone out who isnt used to how Sin Cara works. My guess, this was the case.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

"Henry *killed* Sheamus with the World's Strongest Slam onto the ring steps."

You guys want to talk about Cara botching..


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

> 7. Sheamus defeated Mark Henry by countout. This was a slow plod. Sheamus scored the countout victory after throwing Henry into the announce table. Afterward, Henry killed Sheamus with the World's Strongest Slam onto the ring steps.


Well, that sounds like the whole show. 

No Ryder or Aksana backstage segment = bullshit


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Considering Randy's gonna be working w/ Henry soon maybe Randy should work with some tables as just like tables,Henry too is all wooden and immobile.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm sure Henry didn't kill Sheamus but they had to do something to make him look strong since he is the #1 contender. He has to be built as a credible threat to Orton.


----------



## SkyTeam (May 7, 2011)

high flyer luchador not used to WWE style with ring rust + green FCW guy = Botches


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

- Will watch for Orton/Ted, Christian/Bryan & Sheamus/Henry
- It's hilarious watching people book Christian back into the title picture when the fued with Orton is obviously over.


----------



## christianFNcage (Jun 1, 2011)

So Sheamus is Dead?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

bme said:


> - watching people book Christian back into the title picture when the fued with Orton is obviously over.


This. Which was why I said before, the whole cage match on Tuesday is pointless.


----------



## christianFNcage (Jun 1, 2011)

bme said:


> - Will watch for Orton/Ted, Christian/Bryan & Sheamus/Henry
> - It's hilarious watching people book Christian back into the title picture when the fued with Orton is obviously over.


Im sure the whole point of the match will be for Orton to win then have henry come out and throw randy around the cage for a bit...Its sad for christian but maybe him and bryan can feud now...


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

christianFNcage said:


> So Sheamus is Dead?


Wasn't he already? Fella is awful pale. He must be part ghost at least.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

Mark Henry lost? Damn, no +5 points for me in the WFF.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

christianFNcage said:


> Im sure the whole point of the match will be for Orton to win then have henry come out and throw randy around the cage for a bit.


I'm betting the point is to have him fall from the top of the cage, taking him out again from the storyline. He's one of the few that would agree to that bump. In fact, I'd almost bet money that the match ends exactly that way.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

christianFNcage said:


> Im sure the whole point of the match will be for Orton to win then have henry come out and throw randy around the cage for a bit...*Its sad for christian but maybe him and bryan can feud now...*


Yes that needs to happen.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

sheamus/henry should be great. looks like a good show.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

bme said:


> - It's hilarious watching people book Christian back into the title picture when the fued with Orton is obviously over.


Nah. It ends next Tuesday.


----------



## christianFNcage (Jun 1, 2011)

does look like smackdown will again prove its the better wrestling show of the two by far...except khali/zeke what the fuck was the booking team smoking..


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Amsterdam said:


> That announcer table refuses to sell. Maybe Orton should find the Spanish one.


Refuses to job to Orton. Good for it I say.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Sheamus/Henry sounds solid as well.


----------



## Retribution (Sep 10, 2004)

Haha Henry "killed" Sheamus


----------



## christianFNcage (Jun 1, 2011)

nukeinyourhair said:


> Refuses to job to Orton. Good for it I say.


BEST POST EVER.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Torture Rack on Khali? Damn, I got to see that.*


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Damn, R.I.P Sheamus.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

lol at how they redid the Sin Cara match.



christianFNcage said:


> except khali/zeke what the fuck was the booking team smoking..


Yeah no one wants to see that.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Torture rack on Khali is awesome


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

For The Win said:


> Torture rack on Khali is awesome


:shocked:, points for Zeke.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> He can execute keeping a job, at least. Maybe he should coach Low Ki on that.


You *REALLY* need new material, pal!

Especially since I haven't mentioned Low-Ki at all!

Hooray for Alex Riley, he gets to keep his job because he's blowing the WWE Champion at the time of his DUI!

When Alex Riley gets future endeavored because the only move he can execute without nearly killing himself and his opponent is a roll-up, and won't be able to get a job in the Indys for that same reason and becomes a gym teacher in some school in D.C.

Then, we'll see who's better at keeping a job.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Y2Joe said:


> 7. Sheamus defeated Mark Henry by countout. This was a slow plod. Sheamus scored the countout victory after throwing Henry into the announce table. Afterward, Henry killed Sheamus with the World's Strongest Slam onto the ring steps.


Is that the last match for the show? Or is there more?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Joseph29 said:


> Is that the last match for the show? Or is there more?


Might be a weak show.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Think I'll skip this one, the Live show sounds more interesting.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Some of these comments are exactly why Smackdown needs to be live. If it was live, you wouldn't realize it was a weak show and would be more inclined to tune in.


----------



## sportzinn (Aug 23, 2011)

BAKERSFIELD, Calif. – Returning from a vicious No Holds Barred Match at SummerSlam


----------



## Big Dante (Feb 22, 2011)

Castrate the black bull. 
Sin Cara, Slater botched finish, redo it. redo the whole match. :no:


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

Christian vs. Bryan is all I care about. The rest of the show looks meh. 

Sin Cara has to re-tape his match? Yep, Mistico is back.:agree: Hopefully they call up Hunico as Hunico. Maybe he could ease Mistico along. Mistico has been out for a month, but he really wasn't doing to well before he got suspended. So ring rust is not an excuse. Christian was out for about 6 months and he didn't lose a step.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Some of these comments are exactly why Smackdown needs to be live. If it was live, you wouldn't realize it was a weak show and would be more inclined to tune in.


That's kind of a shitty way to look at it. The fact is the WWE should try to produce the best product they can week in and week out. If the fans keep getting fed shit, they will stop tuning in.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Deebow said:


> The fact is the WWE should try to produce the best product they can week in and week out.


The WWE is producing the best product possible. I highly doubt they go into creative meetings saying let's make the worse show possible because we can. But since the show is taped, it allows the people to create unrealistically high expectation since they know the outcomes already. This wouldn't exist if it was live. They would appreciate what they are given more.


----------



## new_guy (Jul 4, 2006)

CaptainObvious said:


> Some of these comments are exactly why Smackdown needs to be live. If it was live, you wouldn't realize it was a weak show and would be more inclined to tune in.


This type of logic fails in the long run. Yeah initially people will tune in to see what happens, but inevitably, they'll just get frustrated and stop watching it all together. They need to do something to improve the show. 

It is the fact that little seems to be happening that needs to change. SD seems to be treading water all the time, it needs some storylines, something interesting to happen every once in a while. I'd be more inclined to watch a show if something interesting was gonna happen than to watch a show whilst having the feeling that nothing interest


----------



## Peep4Christian (Jun 12, 2011)

Looking forward to Bryan vs Christian! Should be great. Im just happy Christian is getting his rematch, the only thing that sounds annoying is the fact he did the lawyer thing again. They should drop that. If they dont have Randy just kill Christian in the steel cage and let it be a fair match then it'll be great. It's obvious that Mark Henry will probably interfere somehow anyways.


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

Y2Joe said:


> Jackson broke out of the Vice Grip and put Khali in the Torture Rack.


That sounds impressive :shocked:


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Peep4Christian said:


> Im just happy Christian is getting his rematch, the only thing that sounds annoying is the fact he did the lawyer thing again. They should drop that.


Christian always had the option of a rematch if creative wanted to use it, so the whole lawyer thing doesn't even make sense. You don't need lawyers to get something you already have. If it's a way to gain heat, it's failed miserably and will fail again at this taping.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

christianFNcage said:


> *does look like smackdown will again prove its the better wrestling show of the two by far*...except khali/zeke what the fuck was the booking team smoking..




No Truth, No Miz...No Dice. 


well..okay I guess I'll still check out Smackdown to get my WWE fix. 


Find it interesting to see how it looks to see Khali in a friggin' Torture Rack, though. :shocked:


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Boreton will kill Christian next week in the cage match in Canada.

No doubt.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

at least Barrett and Christian get decent mic time


----------



## rdchili96 (Mar 22, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> He can execute keeping a job, at least. Maybe he should coach Low Ki on that.


Low Ki left WWE on his own you idiot.


----------



## rdchili96 (Mar 22, 2011)

Deebow said:


> Christian vs. Bryan is all I care about. The rest of the show looks meh.
> 
> Sin Cara has to re-tape his match? Yep, Mistico is back.:agree: Hopefully they call up Hunico as Hunico. Maybe he could ease Mistico along. Mistico has been out for a month, but he really wasn't doing to well before he got suspended. So ring rust is not an excuse. Christian was out for about 6 months and he didn't lose a step.


Spoken like a true dumb ass. There is a huge difference in the way Christian, and Sin Cara/Mistico wrestle. Also Mistico doesn't botch since he wrestles against people who actually know how to take his moves. So many clueless idiots on here.

It's also funny to see Alberto Del Rio fans give Cara shit given that Mistico in Mexico is a million times over than ADR/Dos Cara Jr ever was. Alberto/Dos Cara Jr. couldn't hold Mistico's jock. Now I just wait for the idiots to make ADR out to be bigger than he actually was so I can laugh again at their stupidity.


----------



## smackdownfreakxx (Dec 18, 2009)

So Zeke loses to a small, skinny guy like Cody, but he can make the 400 pound giant to tap out. Impressive.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

nvm


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Bret will be the ref next tuesday in the match between orton and christian


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Looks like a fairly good show.

Christian/Bryan sounds good. Bryan losing again doesnt bother me, as long as he has the MITB case they can do what they like with him, as long as he's built up sufficiently enough by the time he cashes in. Christian getting his rematch next week is fine by me, they need to get it out the way I guess. Should be a good match next week.

Wade Barretts promo sounds interesting and hopefully he's back on the right track. He seriously needs some kind of feud to give him some momentum at the moment, I'm just not sure who he can feud with. I lolled at Sin Cara having to redo the match, is it Mistico this week? They should be doing more with Shheamus, sure he won via countout or DQ whatever it is, but he needs a programme, he's a newly turned face and needs something to keep the crowd getting behind him.

Otherwise, looks fairlyd ecent.


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

Slater gonna get got lol


----------



## Tombstoned (Dec 4, 2010)

Amsterdam said:


> With Orton ON TOP!
> 
> (cue the Ron Simmons walk-in here)


........
Damn!

And why isnt mr peanut head running the show this week? Surely he is allowed across the border?


----------



## Pillzmayn (Apr 7, 2011)

So Sheamus is dead, nothing left to watch on SD


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

nukeinyourhair said:


> I bet Mark Henry and Sheamus get involved in next week's cage match. Fatal 4way at NOC.


hopefully you are right, christian will not win and what the hell lawyers again, how weak are they making him look.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

I actually hope Orton kills Christian in that cage, they write off the character for about six months, and he comes back with a fresh start.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I wonder if the WWE are regretting their commitment to a live show next tuesday with that many botches. Re-takes for Sheamus and Henry too? No wonder they need to edit in pops. fpalm


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

Pillzmayn said:


> So Sheamus is dead, nothing left to watch on SD


Barrett and Christian say what's up


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Y2Joe said:


> 1. Christian defeated Daniel Bryan. Christian won with the Killswitch. An excellent match, just as you would expect from these two.


I wonder how Cole was behind the mic during this match? Last week I had to mute the TV cause Cole was so bad during Bryan's match. But during Raw he was rather quiet even during the Miz/Truth promo.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Why would you book Kelly Kelly vs Tamina? That's like the blind leading the blind (or the crappy leading the crappy). Apparently they had to re-tape some of that one too.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Joseph29 said:


> *I wonder how Cole was behind the mic during this match?* Last week I had to mute the TV cause Cole was so bad during Bryan's match. But during Raw he was rather quiet even during the Miz/Truth promo.


(When Bryans entrance music plays): Ugh not this nerd

(During the match): this guy is such a nerd, loser, doesn't own a TV, MITB was a fluke, Dweeb, Loser, Vegan, I can't stand this guy, what is he doing, Booker thats your boy D-Bryan, What!this nerd has a Youtube Channel......


Did I get them all?


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

FUCK YEAH CHRISTIAN VS. D-BRYAN!!!

They should've just let them go against each other in an ironman match and skip the rest.

Spoiler for next week: Ortonwinslol


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Lastier said:


> FUCK YEAH CHRISTIAN VS. D-BRYAN!!!
> 
> They should've just let them go against each other in an ironman match and skip the rest.
> 
> Spoiler for next week: Ortonwinslol


I'm hoping for a Christian vs Daniel Bryan feud next. They could base it out of Christian wanting to have another shot at the title and he targets Bryan. The feud could be interesting.


----------



## Tombstoned (Dec 4, 2010)

Wait a minute here, if Sin Cara was in action twice, does that mean we actually got to see Dos Caras in this weeks show?


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

Chicago Warrior said:


> I'm hoping for a Christian vs Daniel Bryan feud next. They could base it out of Christian wanting to have another shot at the title and he targets Bryan. The feud could be interesting.


I don't think my body could handle that level of workrate.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

DiBiase and Rhodes split?

Who's gonna do the run-in for the weekly Orton/Christian dark match now?


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Nice to hear your MITB winner the American Dragon continues to job clean left and right.


----------



## Yiddo13 (Nov 16, 2009)

Christian get a good pop??


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

They need to get Sheamus involved in an angle soon or this face turn will be for nothing and the fans will lose interest. Whoever mentioned a Fatal 4Way in the cage match next week actually sounds like a great idea. Can' tsee it happening though.


----------



## Ted_DiBiaseJR (Aug 5, 2011)

Why are they jobbing Daniel Bryan!? Has he done something wrong that we don't know about, he hasn't won since before Summerslam! 
Also we all knew that Ted and Cody was going to split up no surprise there! Turning Ted face and hopefully we will see more of Ted on his own as well now!


----------



## AMxPunk (Jul 1, 2011)

For fuck's sake Christian needs to turn face,Nobody can take him seriously as a heel.Kelly Kelly winning is annoying ofcourse.And I think Khali and Jinder Mahal will break up soon,Hopefully.Glad they had Sheamus beat Mark Henry though,Good to see this feud is still on.Sad to see Orton beat Ted,Hoping fora Orton\Cody feud


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

I don't think they are burying Bryan at all. Being burried is losing after a minute and being totally destroyed. I'm sure this was a excellent 8+ minutes match. No burying at all.

Maybe they are going towards something here. Maybe Cole will keep talk shit about him until Bryan snaps and kicks his head in. That will give him some momentum.


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Cody turning on Ted  Awesome! Hopefully this means that long overdue DiBiase face turn and feud between thes two, where maybe they'll both show exactly how much they've got and can be major players in the business.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Well at least they acknowledged Edge's segment from Summerslam. This week's Smackdown really seems like so much more of "the show after Summerslam" than last week's episode.

Hoping Christian doesn't get completely booted out of the title picture, because I really have no idea what he would do at this point. TBH I wouldn't mind a fatal 4 way for the World Title at NOC between Orton, Christian, Sheamus and Henry.


----------



## Double K (Jun 9, 2011)

> Cody was pissed and hit CrossRhodes on DiBiase after the match. He put a bag on his head and their relationship appears to be finished.


fpalm


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Shock said:


> DiBiase and Rhodes split?
> 
> Who's gonna do the run-in for the weekly Orton/Christian dark match now?


Heath Slater isn't doing anything.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Kingpin said:


> I actually hope Orton kills Christian in that cage, they write off the character for about six months, and he comes back with a fresh start.


If the choices are watching this horrible heel character spin its wheels for six more months or a six month kayfabe injury leave and a restart, bring on the injury storyline.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> Why would you book Kelly Kelly vs Tamina? That's like the blind leading the blind (or the crappy leading the crappy). Apparently they had to re-tape some of that one too.


Good question. It should have been Natalya. Tamina hasn't impressed me at all.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

Double K said:


> fpalm


I don't get the facepalm. You would prefer Ted's worthless carcass hanging on Cody's coattails forever? Or what is it?


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Wade Barret looks to be heading home to RAW to join team conspiracy.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

TheWFEffect said:


> Wade Barret looks to be heading home to RAW to join team conspiracy.


If that happens, Smackdown loses a major heel that's ready to challenge for the WHC. Smackdown needs Wade much more than Raw.


----------



## Rattface (Aug 24, 2011)

Just found this forum, but I was at the show last night. After reading this whole thread here are a few questions/observations answered:

The CC/DB match and the Orton/TD matches were great and fairly long (for TV matches although I didn't time them). I'm curious about Bryan getting buried along with the MitB case, but he looked strong in this match so I don't think it hurt him.

Aksana DID do a backstage promo so she is present on the show despite Teddy being a no-show.

I posted what really happened in the Sin Cara matches over in that thread so I won't repeat it all here, but it didn't look like a style mis-match thing...more of a Cara kept missing his marks thing.

For those not interested in the Zeke/Khali match, the torture rack makes it well worth it. You could see Zeke's legs shaking from the effort, it was awesome. Plus they furthered the Khali/Jinder breakup storyline finally. Zeke also had on black trunks so he looks less like Ahmed Johnson now...and don't tell me you didn't notice it before 

I didn't see any re-taping of KK/Tamina stuff. I tried to get the crowd to boo KK, but they wouldn't do it.

The pops that CC got were interesting. He came out and heeled on Brett which got him booed wonderfully. He was then cheered during the DB match, and booed again for the Orton dark match afterwards.

The ring stair spot with Henry and Sheamus looked brutal. Check out right before though. When Sheamus threw the steps at Henry and he ducked they bounced back and hit Sheamus in the leg awkwardly. Looked like it hurt...

I think that's about it...and ??s


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> If that happens, Smackdown loses a major heel that's ready to challenge for the WHC. Smackdown needs Wade much more than Raw.


And more space for Cody to shine


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

lol at orton being used to build a IC feud. what are the writers thinking.. Also why not try and keep some tension bewteen christian henry and orton if they're supposed to have a match.. This just feels like tna booking because nothing makes sense in this show what so ever.

Should be great matches but awful booking


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

GamerGirl said:


> lol at orton being used to build a IC feud. what are the writers thinking.. Also why not try and keep some tension bewteen christian henry and orton if they're supposed to have a match.. This just feels like tna booking because nothing makes sense in this show what so ever.
> 
> Should be great matches but awful booking


Orton can't face Christian every week. He has Henry at Night Of Champions. Who would you want him to face? DiBiase is better than The Great Khali.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Ok

#1 Good to see Bret on the show.

#2 Christian vs. D-Bryan is an automatic classic.

#3 Sad to see what Barrett has been reduced to.

#4 I wish Cody WOULD perform miracles with the IC title. Perfect guy to be fed to!

#5 New finisher for Kelly Kelly? Ugh.

#6 Zeke vs. Khali? zzzz

#7 Shut UP Orton. Stop whining about how many times you have to face Christian. Title or not Christian >>> Dog Crap >>> Orton

#8 Why would you redo a match??!?!?

#9 Good to see Sheamus get the win. Shame Henry dominated him again afterward.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

GamerGirl said:


> lol at orton being used to build a IC feud. what are the writers thinking.. Also why not try and keep some tension bewteen christian henry and orton if they're supposed to have a match.. This just feels like tna booking because nothing makes sense in this show what so ever.
> 
> Should be great matches but awful booking


Well Rhodes wants to resurrect the IC title. Dibiase isn't exactly the guy he needs to beat to get momentum because he has none, so why not have Orton poke his face in. It's actually a good thing to see Rhodes being kept strong. Notice that Orton doesn't RKO him on air haha


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

giving away the match between the best 2 workers in the entire company on free tv (taped, btw) is a huge mistake.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

lol at Sin Cara being the best worker in the company.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Rattface said:


> *Aksana DID do a backstage promo so she is present on the show despite Teddy being a no-show.*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

TankOfRate said:


> lol at Sin Cara being the best worker in the company.


Pretty sure he was talking about Daniel Bryan and Christian (which they are)...


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

But I just wish they did the Slater v Cara match on the live show next week instead and they did the screwups on live tv so they couldnt do a redo.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao at Sin Cara. Botch Cara returns after a month and they RE-DO an entire match?! :lmao wow now that's a new low. Get this guy off of TV and send him to developmental so he can learn the WWE style, or just release him already and give the spot to Hunico.

And boo to Christian returning as a whiny bitch. God Damn I hate his fucking character now, it's so pathetic. He's still one of my favourite wrestlers and always will be but this character is HORRIBLE, give it a rest FFS. And no Natalya on SD in Calgary in her hometown? SMH to that.


----------



## SkyTeam (May 7, 2011)

dynamite452 said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao at Sin Cara. Botch Cara returns after a month and they RE-DO an entire match?! :lmao wow now that's a new low. Get this guy off of TV and send him to developmental so he can learn the WWE style, or just release him already and give the spot to Hunico.


It was not Mistico, it was Hunico in the match


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

dynamite452 said:


> And boo to Christian returning as a whiny bitch. God Damn I hate his fucking character now, it's so pathetic. He's still one of my favourite wrestlers and always will be but this character is HORRIBLE, give it a rest FFS. And no Natalya on SD in Calgary in her hometown? SMH to that.


You're the first one to bring up Natalya. People talked about Tyson Kidd but at least he was on NXT. Natalya was MIA.

As for Christian, creative messed up his character numerous times. But even I am surprised that the whole Edge intervention was completely glanced over. Why have him come out if it wasn't going to change anything? They just wasted his appearance and that's something you shouldn't do with someone like Edge.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

SkyTeam said:


> It was not Mistico, it was Hunico in the match


So both Cara's botch? Lol who knew


----------



## PedroPedroso17 (Dec 20, 2010)

Tamina is a great worker, she's still kind of green and a bit clumsy, but she's a natural and seems to love what she's doing. Also, she's my future wife. From some tweets I've read, Kelly Kelly seemed to be having an "off night" or something around those lines. 

And dead.jpg at Sin Cara.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

So is Wade Barrett just going to remain on Superstars for the foreseeable future? Its nice that their giving Danielson all this time to work matches but he definitely has to win sometime


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Christian received boos at his own hometown. That's an awesome heel right there.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

MrWalsh said:


> So is Wade Barrett just going to remain on Superstars for the foreseeable future? Its nice that their giving Danielson all this time to work matches but he definitely has to win sometime


WWE had Sheamus AND Daniel Bryan on Superstars. It is obvious they are trying to get more people to watch it and think it is more important. But the think with Barrett is that he wasn't even on Superstars. He wrestled a dark match.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

> Alex Riley, on the other hand, is the Mongo McMicahel of this generation.


So tempted to sig this.

This show seems like it's stellar from top to bottom. I don't want to see Zeke and Khali, but that torture rack should be ridiculous. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

mr cricket said:


> Christian received boos at his own hometown. That's an awesome heel right there.


Well actually, Christian is from Toronto, not Calgary...the distance between these two cities is probably 3000km LOL. 

Didn't somebody say he got booed because he bad mouthed Bret, cheered during DB match and booed during Orton dark match?


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> And people have the nerve to shit on Riley. Sin Cara is just sad.


I have the nerve to shit on both.

Sounds like a decent SD, expect they'll finally go for a multiple contender match at NOC, maybe a scramble or something. A lot of the guys around the top have no obvious direction without repeating the same thing. 

FFQ at NOC would be my prediction with Orton retaining. Very interested to see what they do with Barrett though.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

> Out comes Sheamus, who tells a story about how his uncle castrated a black bull. He is gonna do the same.


Fucking A.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Lmao they had to redo the match again?


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Sounds like a good show. DiBiase vs. Orton & Bryan vs. Christian (yay!) should be awesome. DiBiase and Orton have shown that they have a good working chemistry before. In fact, I can't point to any of their previous matches as disappointing or even lackluster on any level. Hopefully DiBiase will last a while in the match, that would increase his credibility by large margin if he showed the audience he could hang with Orton. Bryan vs. Christian would be great considering the talents of both guys. I'm just wondering what happened to Bryan's feud with Barrett? I wish they would continue it, Bryan should get his victory over Barrett first before moving on. Zeke vs. Khali aren't exactly technical attraction but the Torture Rack should be cool to watch.

I have mixed feeling about the DiBiase/Rhodes split, if their relationship does appear to be finished. It kinda feels rushed a bit and they haven't exactly developed some new character traits for DiBiase during their relationship, so i'm not sure if the early split is worth it. Still, i'm interested to see where it goes. WWE should promote their feud as the most personal grudge and all that nonsense, so I'd expect DiBiase to crank his intensity up another notch. He did the "fiery protege" bit well against Orton in 2009 so I expect nothing different this time. I'd be hoping to see DiBiase and Rhodes face-off at Night of Champions with IC Title on the line instead of just doing it as a one-time shot on SmackDown & give them three minutes at most a la Slater/Gabriel grudge match. DiBiase is hardly an incompetent worker of any sort, and you should at least look forward to the potential that's there for this one. If his match earlier this year with Rhodes was any indication, then I'd expect a decent match at the very least.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Bryan/Christian should be freaking good. Hopefully Cole can tone down his trolling so I can enjoy the match.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Looking forward to see Orton\Ted and Henry\Sheamus match.*


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

dynamite452 said:


> Didn't somebody say he got booed because he bad mouthed Bret, cheered during DB match and booed during Orton dark match?


According to the spoilers, he only got legitimately booed when he trashed Bret Hart. And really anyone could do that and get boos. Other than that, cheers all around. Even dueling Bryan/Christian chants in the match. Which makes me wonder how they are going to edit that, especially the chants.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

StraightEdgeJesus said:


> Hopefully Cole can tone down his trolling so I can enjoy the match.


Yeah, that won't happen. I'm convinced that Cole gets paid to ruin every match with his constant screaming over everything.


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

Everything looks shit besides Daniel Bryan/Christian


----------



## Cubed (Jul 7, 2011)

SkyTeam said:


> It was not Mistico, it was Hunico in the match


hey, that's my video 

anyway, it was a good show. I enjoyed it, though it was interesting seeing a Taped match then anything. CC v Bryan was my fav match of the night, though it seemed the crowd couldn't figure out whether to boo CC (when he was trashing Hart, Calgary, and talking up the Leafs), or cheer him (all his wrestling, and even his little hockey shot with the kendo stick).

Bryan hardly got any reaction (I really think the wrestling spirit is pretty weak in this city these days)

Jackson torture racking Kali was the best spot (and the savior) of their match. 

Nobody cares about DiBiasie. nobody. 

Sin Cara/One Man Guitar Hero - Hilarious. Pretty weak match, from both guys. Couldn't tell who was the main problem but I think they ended it with that roll up the first time cause Cara hurt his hand or lower ribs or something (he was holding his arm against his ribs when he celebrated on the ropes), then they came out and did a finish with the LionSault (this time he did the sault from the ropes facing the camera), then later when they came out to redo it all, it was a short to mid-length match, with the same ending but the lion-sault was done from the ropes on the commentators side. The editing team should be able to cobble a decent looking match from all the footage they got. 

Shamus/Henry seemed off from the beginning of the night, all the way up to about half way through their match. Shamus's brogue kick got a big pop, as well when Henry smashed Shamus on the steps. That was a cool moment and a great way to 'end' the show. 

Biggest pop goes to Bret at the beginning, then HHH when he showed up after the 'end'. Orton would be a tied 3rd with Tyson Kidd. 

All in all a fun time. Next time I'm getting better seats though. I was surrounded by kids and lame-os. me and my gf were the loudest people in our section and pretty much the only people who would stand from time to time. 

also this is the longest post i've made here. weeee


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

CaptainObvious said:


> Yeah, that won't happen. I'm convinced that Cole gets paid to ruin every match with his constant screaming over everything.


I guess he didn't get paid on Monday since he wasn't his usual self.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Smackdown looks kinda meh, besides the Daniel Bryan/Christian match, which sounds fucking excellent.


----------



## CM_Punk'd (Aug 23, 2011)

wat the fuck has happened to SD, the creative is a 2 yr old kid or hwat


boring shit orton sheamus henry christian -- except orton all r glorified midcarders and all r in the main event scene .... shit


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Pretty sure he was talking about Daniel Bryan and Christian (which they are)...


The dude has a massive hard-on for Del Rio and is usually inclined that way, I assumed he was talking about him and Cara.


----------



## ScrewYou (Jun 7, 2011)

Yay CC being buried again by none other than Orton (next week). What the fuck will Wwe achieve with this?
But cant wait for db vs cc match.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ooooo cant wait to see that CC vs db match  

christian vs orton again realllly really?! reallllly?! but dont mind as such as they always put on a good match


----------



## cab12345 (Apr 13, 2011)

I am looking forward to Bryan vs Christian this week. Interested to see how they make the Sin Cara match look if it was done twice.


----------



## ScrewYou (Jun 7, 2011)

I wonder if its the real Sin cara.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Cubed said:


> Biggest pop goes to Bret at the beginning, *then HHH when he showed up after the 'end'*. Orton would be a tied 3rd with Tyson Kidd.


Trips was there? What did he do?


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

sounds like a good show in terms of matches.. I hope Christian and DB got a good amount of time


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

Danielson vs Christian should be good. RKO vs Ted will be watchable. The rest meh.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

TankOfRate said:


> The dude has a massive hard-on for Del Rio and is usually inclined that way, I assumed he was talking about him and Cara.


Yeah, maybe you're right.

Sin Cara is terrible, but I'll at least give Del Rio #3. He's an excellent worker.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

So no wrestling from Barrett? :/


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

cant wait for cc bs d.b.
and yeah cc vs orton next week 
at least they will have a good match


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Big Dog said:


> So no wrestling from Barrett? :/


His storyline right now is that he's in matches with people beneath him and he's tired of it. So if they stick with that, he won't be wrestling on Smackdown for a while.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Everyone is beneath him, heck even Orton during his feud with Cena, Orton was the champion and he was nothing but a third wheel.


----------



## Rattface (Aug 24, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Trips was there? What did he do?


He wasn't on the show. All he did was come out after the taping stopped (to a thunderous pop), put over Brett and Calgary and make the dark match main event Christian vs Orton in a street fight. Then when Christian tried to wuss out he hit him from behind and threw him in the ring.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Rattface said:


> He wasn't on the show. All he did was come out after the taping stopped (to a thunderous pop), put over Brett and Calgary and make the dark match main event Christian vs Orton in a street fight. Then when Christian tried to wuss out he hit him from behind and threw him in the ring.


Ah, thanks. He seems to keep popping up for the live audience on SD a lot these days lol.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Spoiler for next week:

The main event will be a steel cage match between Christian and Randy Orton for the WHC. Randy Orton pins Christian successfully for a three count after countering a diving headbutt from the top of the cage with an RKO.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Saw a vid on youtube of Zeke racking Khali. Zeke even did a few knee bends doing it.Man,it looked awesome.


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

It would be nice if the mods could just make one sticky I hate randy orton thread so threads about orton don't have to turn into one big hate thread with people bashing people


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

GamerGirl said:


> It would be nice if the mods could just make one sticky I hate randy orton thread so threads about orton don't have to turn into one big hate thread with people bashing people


If the mods made hate threads, they'd have to start numerous ones. Cena, Orton, Christian, CM Punk, Henry all get it constantly. They'd spend all the times making sticky threads.


----------



## Peep4Christian (Jun 12, 2011)

Great match between DB and Christian!


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Good match with Christian and Bryan, pretty physical stuff. Christian even got a reddish bruise on his arm.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Christian vs Bryan was awesome.

And Cole actually said some positive things about Daniel Bryan on commentary.:shocked:


----------



## DX23 (Aug 26, 2011)

mr cricket said:


> Christian vs Bryan was awesome.
> 
> And Cole actually said some positive things about Daniel Bryan on commentary.:shocked:


yeah it was a great match


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Christian is an amazing heel. I hope he gets promoted to Raw in the next draft.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Choke2Death said:


> Spoiler for next week:
> 
> The main event will be a steel cage match between Christian and Randy Orton for the WHC. Randy Orton pins Christian successfully for a three count after countering a diving headbutt from the top of the cage with an RKO.


What an original ending that would be, Orton reversing an opponents signature move into a RKO "out of nowhere!"...


----------



## DX23 (Aug 26, 2011)

Xander45 said:


> What an original ending that would be, Orton reversing an opponents signature move into a RKO "out of nowhere!"...


super smackdown could be really good


----------



## smackdownfreakxx (Dec 18, 2009)

Sin Cara vs Slater was a 2 minute squash. What a pathetic SD.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

I really enjoyed SD, can't wait for ratings to be world champ.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Choke2Death said:


> Spoiler for next week:
> 
> The main event will be a steel cage match between Christian and Randy Orton for the WHC. Randy Orton pins Christian successfully for a three count after countering a diving headbutt from the top of the cage with an RKO.


Nooo :O


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Christian muttered at the end of the match "I need new music"


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

My only gripe of the match wsa this:

Why Christian....why would you continue to do the spear considering what took place at SummerSlam? Have better psychology, Christian. You are better than that.

That is all.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

Bryan vs. Christian was a really good match. I would like to see these two in a 20 minute PPV match. Though the crowd was kind of dead. I was expecting a much louder crowd in Canada. Though for as good as that match was I thought Bryan vs. McIntyre from Superstars was better.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Also Christian's opening promo with Bret was fantastic. He's pretty much the go to guy, when it comes promos on Smackdown nowadays.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

What do you guys think of bryans music. At first i fought it sucked mainly because it was too soft but i swear they turned the music up and it sounded awesome i really like it play it loud and proud wwe 

Also sin cara's corner move how impressive was that ! i swear i marked out onestly best match his had so far imo i really got into the match guys. this is the sin cara i like this is the sin cara i'd pay money to see no boring hurricarana's just high flying mythem i loved the finish too different but awesome i didn't even care about the length of the match. sin cara is now over with cole phelps

Mark henry slamming sheamus on the steps fuck i HATE herny now ! the ending to the match was awesome i was really nervous because i like sheamus and i knew something bad was going to happen to him 

props to herny i'm legit scared of that dude now. very believable imo both guys did well in the match and after 

Ted and orton great match i'm glad they let ted have a good long match with orton and didn't let him get totallyed destoryed by orton which was good and the way he lost was understandable which made it better

Same with how bryan lost it was good the way they did it because christian just outsmarted him, hey it happens and he didn't get his ass kicked which was good 

all in all i was happy with smackdown i prefer it over raw tbo


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

mr cricket said:


> Also Christian's opening promo with Bret was fantastic. He's pretty much the go to guy, when it comes promos on Smackdown nowadays.


Triple H or Christian should be the guy to open the show. Sheamus as a third choice. They are the only three that continually impress me with their promos. The material needs work sometimes, but the delivery is there.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

smackdownfreakxx said:


> Sin Cara vs Slater was a 2 minute squash. What a pathetic SD.


With all the botches, I'm surprised their aired a match.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

That was Hunico again this week.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

No it wasnt,Melzter said it was Mistico and he'd know as he knows all the Luchadores.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

It was a good match either way


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It was clearly Mistico if the match was so bad they had to re-shoot it.


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

Christian is my fav guy in wwe.. almost 20 times more than ADR.

does this guy even have an average match anymore??

he's the HBK of post-HBK era.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

excately, he ain't called Sin Botcha for nothing. However The corner move he did after the drop kick was epic !


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Nope the way he enter the ring and his body still looked heavy. Mistico and Hunico enter the ring differently. I dont care what the wrestling observer say, that looks like Hunico.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mistico's suspension is up, the imposter has no reason to be out there and they wouldn't have re-shot the match if the botch master himself wasn't the one under the mask. You can say he "looks heavy", but frankly there hasn't been a difference since the first week when it was obvious he was an imposter. Even Wikipedia (yeah, I know, not the most reliable source) says that the original Sin Cara has been back since the 20'th.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

smackdownfreakxx said:


> Sin Cara vs Slater was a 2 minute squash. What a pathetic SD.


That was the only footage they could get that wasn't sloppy or botched by whoever is portraying Sin Cara. Keep in mind that the finish was shot 3 times, and it still sucked.

I'll take half the Smackdown roster over Sin Cara.


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

next week would rock.

Del Rio v Sin Cara.. Del Rio is probably the #3 worker in wwe now (Christian and Bryan) and if he brings his mistico boots the match will be awesome.

Christian and Orton have mad chemistry and the cage should atleast be ***1/2.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Mistico's suspension is up, the imposter has no reason to be out there and they wouldn't have re-shot the match if the botch master himself wasn't the one under the mask. You can say he "looks heavy", but frankly there hasn't been a difference since the first week when it was obvious he was an imposter.


I think they might want to re-debut Mistico as "Mistico" in time for the Mexico TV Tapings. Afterall that was his fame name in Mexico. Plus WWE might have bought the rights to the name Mistico from CMLL.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Nope the way he enter the ring and his body still looked heavy. Mistico and Hunico enter the ring differently. I dont care what the wrestling observer say, that looks like Hunico.


I Agree they way the came out was wierd and he seemed alot slower than normal i think it was Hunico too it would explain the really awesome moveset out off nowhere. no offence but untill hunico showed up all sin cara would do is boring hurricaranas tonight he was kicking ass 

If that was mistco he better keep that moveset and never go back to botching and doing stupid boring uncreative, unimaginative, fake looking moves ever again 

he impressed me tonight he better not let me down


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

Sin Cara has to do something big on Tuesday or the following Smackdown's if he is to redeem himself. I like the guy especially as I have followed him since his CMLL days so to see him struggle badly is not nice to watch.

Be funny if Sin Cara beats on Ricardo though. :lmao


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

yeah i'd like that too. sorry but once again was i the only one impressed with the awesome move he did in the corner after he did the dropkick it was sick the way he rolled in and hit him with his back


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Chicago Warrior said:


> I think they might want to re-debut Mistico as "Mistico" in time for the Mexico TV Tapings. Afterall that was his fame name in Mexico. Plus WWE might have bought the rights to the name Mistico from CMLL.


If WWE wanted the rights, they'd have bought it outright. WWE doesn't want to do that. They want to do the same thing they did with Alberto Del Rio and Daniel Bryan, take a guy who already has a reputation, and change them so that they become WWE stars and then, if they ever leave, they aren't as recognizable under their old personas and thus less marketable.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> If WWE wanted the rights, they'd have bought it outright. WWE doesn't want to do that. They want to do the same thing they did with Alberto Del Rio and Daniel Bryan, take a guy who already has a reputation, and change them so that they become WWE stars and then, if they ever leave, they aren't as recognizable under their old personas and thus less marketable.


Perhaps but maybe they got the idea now. A Sin Cara vs Mistico feud could happen. Gives the guy something to do.


----------



## Kcired (Jan 31, 2011)

"Jackson broke out of the Vice Grip and put Khali in the Torture Rack."

Oh... dear... lord :O


----------



## TheTweener (Jun 12, 2011)

Cole Phelps said:


> excately, he ain't called Sin Botcha for nothing. However The corner move he did after the drop kick was epic !


I'm pretty sure it's botch Cara which means Botch face since Sin Botcha means "without botch".


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

i prefer Sin Botcha because ''It's not a sin to botch'' but your right though i do look like quite the fool right now


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

According to PWInsider it was Hunico the whole time. The real Sin Cara wasent even at the taping and had been sent home.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

JasonLives said:


> According to PWInsider it was Hunico the whole time. The real Sin Cara wasent even at the taping and had been sent home.


It said he was at the taping and ready to wrestle But they opted not to use him&sent him home!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

CC91 said:


> Christian muttered at the end of the match "I need new music"


Just saw the match on youtube. I think he said "I need a medic" to the ref.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Sheamus's attack was awkward looking. He needs to work on that


CaptainObvious said:


> Just saw the match on youtube. I think he said "I need a medic" to the ref.


He cut his shoulder, that's probably why.


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

Alberto del Rio said:


> Christian is my fav guy in wwe.. almost 20 times more than ADR.
> 
> does this guy even have an average match anymore??
> 
> he's the HBK of post-HBK era.


The last not-so-good Christian match I can remember was his match when he teamed with Horswoggle a couple of years ago. Aside from that, he's never put on a match below **1/2 and that's very rare even.


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Mistico's suspension is up, the imposter has no reason to be out there and they wouldn't have re-shot the match if the botch master himself wasn't the one under the mask. You can say he "looks heavy", but frankly there hasn't been a difference since the first week when it was obvious he was an imposter. Even Wikipedia (yeah, I know, not the most reliable source) says that the original Sin Cara has been back since the 20'th.


Pretty clear it was Hunico. If you can't tell the difference from how they look, I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

CC91 said:


> Christian muttered at the end of the match "I need new music"


I love his music but it's way "face-like." Same with his shirt. I think it's not a bad shirt like most, but it's way too kid-like. 

He needs the Waterproof Blonde music again.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

It was definitely Hunico. Mistico's entrance, but Hunico's match. Hunico is larger than Mistico, and their bodies are different too (not just because Hunico's got that bit of belly flab)


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Anyone else feel like this was one of the most boring SmackDowns in recent times?

I liked Christian and Bryans match, but apart from that it was rather boring.
Maybe its because Christian, Bryan, Cody Rhodes and Sheamus are the only people on this episode of SmackDown that actually interest me.

Zeke v Khali...fpalm


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

JimmyWangYang said:


> Anyone else feel like this was one of the most boring SmackDowns in recent times?
> 
> I liked Christian and Bryans match, but apart from that it was rather boring.
> Maybe its because Christian, Bryan, Cody Rhodes and Sheamus are the only people on this episode of SmackDown that actually interest me.
> ...


Did not see it yet to judge but, CC vs DB, Orton vs Ted/With Cody seemed good from what i hear.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

cc vs bryan was damn hot


----------



## Sirpepsi (Jul 4, 2011)

Its just as well that I was watching the European Super Cup before hand and had it record for a head start so that I could fast-forward through sections that were dull.

To me, Sd just felt empty. I cannot put my finger on what was wrong with it but overall it was very weak, in my opinion


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

I really really hope my city was red hot, I was killing to go but couldn't make it.

Going to be a good show, expecting a massive Christian pop.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Rated R™ said:


> I really really hope my city was red hot, I was killing to go but couldn't make it.
> 
> Going to be a good show, expecting a massive Christian pop.


The crowd was as good as could be expected from an unimpressive show. And I think Christian got booed.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> The crowd was as good as could be expected from an unimpressive show. And I think Christian got booed.


what would you except he insulted edge and bret


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

#1Peep4ever said:


> what would you except he insulted edge and bret


That was after his music hit though. I expected him to be booed because he is a heel, just informing him of how it happened


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

greendayedgehead said:


> The crowd was as good as could be expected from an unimpressive show. And I think Christian got booed.


That's shitty, did you already see the show or were you there?


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

If you think about it Christian is the only relevant Canadian left 

We used to have Bret, Edge, Benoit, Jericho etc




> Rated R


I saw people jumping up and down when Christian came out, but you can tell people booed him when he made fun of Bret


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Well this Tuesday, we will witness Christian job to Orton for the millionth time.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Everyone get your Booker T bingo cards ready.


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

Didn't read the spoilers, so Brett Hart leading off the show is a legit mark out moment for me.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

LOL at Christian poking fun at the twitter Orton marks by sarcastically saying one more match while grinning. Love it. That's the only good thing he did as a heel.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

I hate the direction Christian's going in. He has legitimate claims throughout his heel run and then they make him look stupid. Who writes this shit, 15 year olds? Good grief.


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

what type of racist bullshit comments was that from sheamus?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Joeyontherun22 said:


> what type of racist bullshit comments was that from sheamus?


It wasn't supposed to be racist but it didn't translate well.


----------



## X pac (Aug 27, 2011)

Sheamus is a racist?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I never thought Cole would be the only logical commentator.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I Hope Daniel Bryan's bringing back the Rasputin beard!


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Wow Cole is actually calm during this Daniel Bryan match. I am totally :shocked:


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Pretty good match. I think last week's match against ADR was better and the crowd seemed to be into it more.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

I'll be honest, I know were only 30 minutes in but my hometown crowd really hasn't impressed me one bit, Edmonton's crowd was much better.

That's why I always have preferred for Raw's to host.


----------



## Peep_Show (Mar 18, 2009)

natey2k4 said:


> The last not-so-good Christian match I can remember was his match when he teamed with Horswoggle a couple of years ago. Aside from that, he's never put on a match below **1/2 and that's very rare even.


That was essentially a 2-1 handicap match vs Dolph Ziggler and Chavo Guerrero as Horny did very little, and actually it was a very good match.

And he did have a proper 2-1 handicap match against those 2 on Superstars which was another good match.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Orton STILL can't Thesz press properly... fpalm


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Great promo by Barrett. As I wrote before, there's some storyline forming here and I'm intrigued.


----------



## Peep_Show (Mar 18, 2009)

I can't believe ppl need a website to tell them who was portraying Sin Cara. Isn't it obvious that it's Hunico?? The body type, the mannerisms, the set and execution of moves... it should be pretty clear unless you sniff glue as you watch the show or pay no attention to details whatsoever. And that was Hunico's entrance too.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Rhodes looks ridiculous with a pink tie.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Not a complete face turn by DiBiase. Interesting to see where they go. My guess is creative hasn't decided what to do with it yet.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

What are they chanting?


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Didn't get that either, what they were chanting during the Kelly Kelly match.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Not a complete face turn by DiBiase. Interesting to see where they go. My guess is creative hasn't decided what to do with it yet.


Maybe it's not a face turn for DiBiase. Maybe Rhodes just gave DiBiase one of his life lessons.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Geeve said:


> Doesn't get that either, what they were chanting during the Kelly Kelly match.


Oilers sucks i think


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Simply Flawless said:


> Oilers sucks i think


:lmao I missed it but it's pretty likely that was what they were chanting.


----------



## Un0fficial (Aug 19, 2011)

Good god I thought his knees were going to collapse from under him from picking up Khali


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

love the look on khali face when he was put in the rack


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> Orton STILL can't Thesz press properly... fpalm


I hate to say it but Kelly Kelly does a better Thesz press :lmao



Simply Flawless said:


> Oilers sucks i think


LMAO yes I heard it too...that was so random but something that does not surprise me :lmao

Decent episode. Good promo between Christian and Bret and loved the I'm the only relevant Canadian line, seriously who would have thought Christian would be the last of the Canadians standing? The Christian/DB match was excellent. Sheamus on the mic is always gold. Michael Cole calmed down quite a bit too. And wow Zeke with the torture rack on Khali, did not expect that. Only gripe is Natalya not being on Smackdown in her hometown, that's a real slap in the face.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

You guys really thought the crowd was as good as Edmonton's tonight? 

I don't know I just didn't find it anything special considering how much I was looking forward to the show just for the crowd, and BTW I'm from Calgary.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Could really care less for the storylines, but there were at least 3 good matches. 

I said the same thing in my review Dynamite about the Thesz Press.

WWE Friday Night Smackdown 8/26 Review


----------



## Th3DashingOne (Aug 5, 2011)

Rated R™ said:


> You guys really thought the crowd was as good as Edmonton's tonight?
> 
> I don't know I just didn't find it anything special considering how much I was looking forward to the show just for the crowd, and BTW I'm from Calgary.


It's SD so they could have edited out cheers for heels. They showed people clapping for Christian but edited in boos at the same time. Who the hell is editing these shows? I'm surprised they didn't edit out the oiler suck chant.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Looks like WWE may finally be toning Cole down some this past week.Hopefully for good. Orton made Ted look like a million bucks out there(excuse the pun)and Christian v Bryan was great too. And why was Slater coming to the ring to Mickie James' song??


----------



## Th3DashingOne (Aug 5, 2011)

LMAO he's heath slater after all.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

mst3rulz said:


> Looks like WWE may finally be toning Cole down some this past week.Hopefully for good. Orton made Ted look like a million bucks out there(excuse the pun)and Christian v Bryan was great too. And *why was Slater coming to the ring to Mickie James' song??*


:lmao For realz?

I actually skipped that trainwreck of a match but looks like I'm gonna watch it just for that.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

mst3rulz said:


> Looks like WWE may finally be toning Cole down some this past week.Hopefully for good. Orton made Ted look like a million bucks out there(excuse the pun)and Christian v Bryan was great too. *And why was Slater coming to the ring to Mickie James' song??*


LMFAOOO ARE YOU SERIOUS?


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Im joking but it sounded like some of that ******* hillbilly crap she plays.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

You got my hopes up.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

I don't know why but I laughed hard when Christian said he still had one more rematch while rubbing it in audience's faces. The guy truly excels as a heel. His match with Bryan was pretty good too. I'd mark if Christian dethrones Orton next tuesday, even though there's a very slight chance of it happening. Either way, it should be a great match, just like what you'd expect from these two.

I really enjoyed Natalya's promo. She spoke her piece, and she did it alone. It was effective to keep me still interested in this Divas feud. And it's kind of funny, with that promo alone, she has experienced more character exposure than most of the Divas in their entire WWE run. If WWE even remotely tried to give character depth to the divas, they actually could be interesting.

I like the story telling in Orton/DiBiase match. They actually followed through with DiBiase's promo last week when he said he knew Orton's strengths & weaknesses, so the all counters in the match came across as believable, and it made DiBiase look credible coming out of the match. I loved especially the ending sequence, it's beautifully executed. I just came across WWE.com and it looks like DiBiase had started to subtly tease his impending turn in his backstage interview after the match. They should spark some tension already next week, because i'm gonna look forward to it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Missed half of Christian/Bryan but good match. (Y)

Liked Sheamus/Henry and I actually found Orton/Ted to be pretty damn entertaining and Ted held his own. Zeke doing the torture rack to Khali was very impressive too.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Looking back on Smackdown again,

I loved Christian's line to Bret(and Edge, if he was watching) :

"Maybe you two can't stand the fact that I'm the only Canadian left that's RELEVANT." 


Christian/D-Bryan was good as expected.

Orton/DiBiase was surprisingly good even if we all knew the result. Dibiase actually looked pretty strong here. 


Oh my lord...How the hell did Zeke lift Khali for the Rack? :shocked:

Very impressive. He needs to quit the smiling, though and just get Mark Henry-Mean if you know what I'm saying, dawg.

Sheamus/Henry was good for what it was. Thing is, though, that the only way to make a Henry match "watchable" is to make it NO DQ and NO COUNTOUT. 



I don't think Orton can carry(no pun intended) Mark Henry to a good match(if there's no stipulation).


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

glenwo2 said:


> Looking back on Smackdown again,
> 
> I loved Christian's line to Bret(and Edge, if he was watching) :
> 
> ...


Haha yes, that was a good line.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Loved Barrett's promo. TBH if this lowers the amount of matches he has and increases the amount of promos while creating a very interesting character, then only good can come out of this.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Prospekt's March said:


> I don't know why but I laughed hard when Christian said he still had one more rematch while rubbing it in audience's faces. The guy truly excels as a heel. His match with Bryan was pretty good too. I'd mark if Christian dethrones Orton next tuesday, even though there's a very slight chance of it happening. Either way, it should be a great match, just like what you'd expect from these two.
> 
> I really enjoyed Natalya's promo. She spoke her piece, and she did it alone. It was effective to keep me still interested in this Divas feud. And it's kind of funny, with that promo alone, she has experienced more character exposure than most of the Divas in their entire WWE run. If WWE even remotely tried to give character depth to the divas, they actually could be interesting.
> 
> I like the story telling in Orton/DiBiase match. They actually followed through with DiBiase's promo last week when he said he knew Orton's strengths & weaknesses, so the all counters in the match came across as believable, and it made DiBiase look credible coming out of the match. I loved especially the ending sequence, it's beautifully executed. I just came across WWE.com and it looks like DiBiase had started to subtly tease his impending turn in his backstage interview after the match. They should spark some tension already next week, because i'm gonna look forward to it.


I don't think Dibiase is turning face yet. It has been teased but it won't happen yet imo. Dibiase will probably confront Rhodes, go mental for a bit and then Rhodes says that's exactly what he wanted to see. Helps Dibiase get a bit of strength, gives Rhodes momentum as a smart heel who actually knows what he's doing.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> I don't think Dibiase is turning face yet. It has been teased but it won't happen yet imo. Dibiase will probably confront Rhodes, go mental for a bit and then Rhodes says that's exactly what he wanted to see. Helps Dibiase get a bit of strength, gives Rhodes momentum as a smart heel who actually knows what he's doing.


Well, the chance of it happening is quite likely in my opinion considering the current IC Title situation where Cody practically has no challenger for his IC Title at Night of Champions. I don't think they will leave one of their biggest pet projects off the NoC card, unless he will decide to offer an open challenge for the IC Title at the PPV and then someone like Daniel Bryan randomly comes out and accepts the challenge, or something like that. I don't necessarily want Ted to turn face just yet because the guy isn't developed enough to move on to singles run at the moment. But WWE may think otherwise. I don't know.

However, I do think they need to spark some tension already this tuesday because their relationship has been ho-hum so far. They need to spice it up a bit, they need to build a conflict to spark some interest around their relationship. And the Cross-Rhodes was a nice catalyst for it. As you mentioned, it's likely that Ted will confront Cody backstage with anger and Cody will manage to "brainwash" Ted into believing that it's a part of his resurrection and all that nonsense. As a result, Ted probably will decide to still maintain his heelish ways and side with Cody for a while. Regardless of whatever the path they'll pick, I just hope that they won't somehow screw this angle up.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

distany said:


> love the look on khali face when he was put in the rack


Khali looked like he was gonna take a nap when he got put in the torture rack. Just poor selling.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Prospekt's March said:


> *I don't know why but I laughed hard when Christian said he still had one more rematch while rubbing it in audience's faces. The guy truly excels as a heel.* (...)


Yeah, as good as CC is as a face he is even better as a heel. Then he can use those smarky faces and good lines. Plus, he ALWAYS delivers good matches.


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

Christian/Bryan was disappointing.. considering it had the best two workers going today.. ***1/2 at best.

Orton/DiBiase was very good as well.. i hope they can get behind Ted as every time i see him in ring, he's solid if unspectacular.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Im impressed with Ted DiBiase, he held his own against Orton, and they put on a good match.


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

Xile44 said:


> Im impressed with Ted DiBiase, he held his own against Orton, and they put on a good match.


I think Ted is really underrated in the ring. Sad thing is that something is missing about his character. A fresher character would make him so much more interesting.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Daniel Bryan vs Christian was pretty good, I bet a PPV match would be epic.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

I didn't have a thread to put this in so i'll post it here 

What would you guys think of a big boot/wasteland combo by Wade Barrett ? I realise Sheamus use's the big boot as a finisher but imo sheamus's has a better build to deliever a more deadly kick 

so imo wade using the big boot as a signature wouldn't hurt sheamus's credibility at all . I just like the way barrett did it on sheamus about a month back it works so well because the big boot prevents any chance of them fighting of wasteland. Thus when he hits wasteland his oppenent would have very little chance of kicking out 

This would only work if they pushed barrett however if his just going to be jobbing like he is now don't bother. If he started using it he'd have to win 9/10 times or it would kill both the moves and thats not what i'm aiming for at all 

im just trying to think of ways to make barrett more exciting in the ring seems though people say his boring his got the mic covered now he just needs his ''moves of doom'' 

just my foughts 
I'd like too see him do it more anyway


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Natalya is so old school and corny. Her promos are like something straight out of G.L.O.W. I don't know what it is, but there's something so refreshing about that.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

5*RVD said:


> I think Ted is really underrated in the ring. Sad thing is that something is missing about his character. A fresher character would make him so much more interesting.


Agreed. I just think it's harsh whenever I saw someone labels DiBiase as a shitty worker when he's consistently delivering good matches over SmackDown. Are these matches MOTY quality? No. Absolutely not. But they're pretty damn good. Hell, I personally thought DiBiase/Orton match was more entertaining than Bryan/Christian match.

I think the guy has a damn decent moveset, he's also become more capable of conveying a good story inside the ring. He can bump perfectly well. He could sell any offense thrown at him & put over his opponent. The fact that he's one of few people in the roster who can work a good, clean match with Sin Cara is a testament to that. I think he's done well for himself in terms of work rate. The promo I referred to in my previous post shows DiBiase as fully capable of delivering some solid mic work as well.

I'm sort of with you on the notion of his character. There's still a noticeable piece missing, and I think it's a crucial one. I hope WWE would really focus their efforts to have him completely break away from the sidekick mold & into a serious contender again through his current angle with Rhodes, because I'd absolutely love to see DiBiase as Intercontinental Champion in the future.

The blowoff to this angle, naturally, would have to be DiBiase versus Rhodes. If they're going to bring an end to their relationship and turns DiBiase face, then they should at least serve up an intriguing storytelling device.

They have planted the seed of distrust on DiBiase toward Rhodes and this tuesday he should question Rhodes about his attack. In the end, i'd have DiBiase turn on Rhodes. DiBiase will claim to have "seen the light" and wants to redeem the "errors" he has made.

From here, an irate Rhodes would still have direction. He'd pick up some momentum with a new feud while preparing for an IC Title showdown with #1 Contender for his IC Title at Night of Champions, someone he had a grudge with in the past, Mr. Money in the Bank himself, Daniel Bryan. Any explanation would do, just have Teddy Long hold number one contendership match, or just have Bryan say he wants to challenge Rhodes for the belt, or something simple like that. Then, Rhodes could go on a campaign with promos, trying to convince DiBiase to return to him. He could cut a promo about DiBiase's career needing resurrection under Rhodes' leadership, etc.

WWE could even build toward the PPV encounter by suggesting that DiBiase would show up & make his decision at the PPV.

In the end, Rhodes has the match won and calls DiBiase to the ring. DiBiase comes out, enter the ring, and stand over the fallen Daniel Bryan. Rhodes lays it on thick by saying DiBiase made a mistake by leaving him, and his whole life has been about making mistakes.

But now he's taking the first step in the right direction by rejoining him. Rhodes basically talks to DiBiase like dirt, saying he is nothing without him, before he tells him to finish off Bryan and put a paper bag on Bryan's head. Instead, he stares at Rhodes, leave him beaten, and abandon him once again. Cue the babyface finish, and that's the final nail in the coffin for their relationship.

From there, Rhodes can pick up a strong win over Daniel Bryan once again on SmackDown, before his next grudge match against DiBiase. This shows the audience that Rhodes is still on top of his game & a superior talent to DiBiase, whom had been beaten by Bryan numerous times in the past, while effectively building momentum for Rhodes in the near future. From that point, his grudge feud with DiBiase starts.

Something like that would do nicely, I think...


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

Ted DiBiase is a good worker. And he can make Sin Cara look good seeing last night he was in a house match with SC. Don't know if it was Hunico or Mistico that donned the facemask though.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> I think Ted is really underrated in the ring. Sad thing is that something is missing about his character


He's got the personality of a damp turd, thats whats missing


----------



## MizPunkRio (Apr 26, 2011)

dibiase is ok


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

To LegionofHell,it was Hunico in the C.G. show lasnite,Meltzer said it in his news report. Did you go to the show?


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks like Ted is going to be a face, this was a live SD event

*7. Randy Orton defeated Cody Rhodes to retain the World Heavyweight Championship. As Randy was celebrating, Christian then ran out and attacked Orton from behind. Christian and Rhodes were beating down Orton, then came Ted DiBiase. DiBiase slammed Rhodes, Christian hit DiBiase from behind and was about to do his finisher as Orton got up in time to RKO Christian. Orton and DiBiase celebrated as Orton's music played. All in all it was a great show. It was awesome to be there.*


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> He's got the personality of John Morrison, thats whats missing



*FIXED.*


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> He's got the personality of a damp turd, thats whats missing


And that's the problem. Being a face or heel isn't DiBiase's problem. He needs something that connects with the audience.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Just saw SD! "I don't hafta intimidate nobody!"
Dammit Henry.

I figured Orton out. 
[HIDE="hide"]
Ok, my theory is promo wise wwe did a very tricky thing with how they pushed him. He's got the look mannerisms, and physicality down for the most part. Sure he's slowed down, but he's very fluid in motion, grant him that. 

Let's bypass evolution, legacy, even cena/orton because in all actuality, i returned after that happened. So for who he feuds with, it is always good talkers. They build the heat of the promo, get the crowd interested, then orton does, not says something (lol...rko) to end the scene and take all the crowds focus. Henry, Xtian, punk, miz, barrett, seamus, edge, and yes, even wayne brady.





Matches are fine, or are they? His finisher is perfect for stealing the scene. It's a counter move. Examples are punk and xtian leaping off the top rope, and this week TDJ doing his signature chase the guy running the ropes into clothesline or knee. Bam, RKO. Sure, TDJ looks good, but the exclamation point of the match is RKO.
[/HIDE]

....wtf. Khali vs zeke was good. I guess they do have to hold back alot and work with guys not their size. Still, by now they should know how, but they really did look comfortable against each other.

Gotta give Henry props, don't care if he had to retake. He plays his part so well, I just hope when it is at a PPV he does well. This is good.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

^ What's this 'hide' business you're attempting?

Is that like posting a button(Spoilers) for us to click on?


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

Random question can someone tell me how many hours till smackdown starts ?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> And that's the problem. Being a face or heel isn't DiBiase's problem. He needs something that connects with the audience.


Fans need a reason to care about him, because he'd just generic they shuld have him lose his money and beg people to help.


----------



## azi (Jul 5, 2007)

Cole Phelps said:


> Random question can someone tell me how many hours till smackdown starts ?


starts in a hrs time (1am uk time )


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

cheers man


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

has anyone heard anything more about when Ghost Hunters did a night at one of the pro wrestling hall of fame's? Is that going to air on tv ever?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Daniel Bryan STILL not over.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I blame the fans.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Would nice to see Bryan win this but he won't..


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm hoping they're just waiting to get him into a program with someone. They clearly have no plans for him as of now.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

WHAAAT? Sin Cara, Heel Cara?

Talk about Social Suicide.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Face Cara vs. Heel Cara now?

Heh.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

What a surprise, another loss for Daniel Bryan. Why not just take the case off him and put on someone they're not gonna give a losing streak to?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Face vs Heel Sin Cara would be so funny to watch. :lmao


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

So much Matt Striker tonight, so good to see.

It's a shame the matches haven't been too good.


----------



## geomon (May 13, 2010)

That Aksana bitch needs to be off of my TV already. Can't wrestle, can't speak, she is valueless.


----------

